# DVD Player mit USB zum Xvid/DivX kucken?



## Z3R0B4NG (6. September 2008)

Unser geiler "1€ DVD Player zum Handy dazu" ist jetzt nach Jahren eeeendlich verreckt (das ding war so der HASS, der hat jedes mal 5 sekunden gehangen wenn die DVD die nächst .vob geladen hat und son käse!) jetzt darf ich den Eltern einen neuen organisieren für so um die 20€

Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen der neben DVD's auch vom USB Stick / USB Festplatte Filme in DivX bzw. Xvid abspielen kann ohne zu zicken?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. September 2008)

Wird für 20€ ein Problem ! Da haste vielleicht Glück bei Ebay !
Ab 40-45€ bekommste schon ein guten DVD Player mit USB Anschluss !
Ich hab nicht so viel Efahrung mit DVD Playern , ich hab einen HD DVD von Samsung und der hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen !
Die DVD player von Nero sollen auch nicht schlecht sein !

Mfg Micha


----------



## AttAx (6. September 2008)

Ich hab einen Onkyo für 140 €. Bei dem ist auch ein USB Anschluss mit an Bord und DivX/Xvid kann er auch lesen. Mit dem hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme. Onkyo gehört natürlich auch zu den Marken der gehoberen Klasse. 

Also ich an deiner Stelle würde meine Eltern bitten, das Budget auf mindestens 50€ aufzustocken.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (6. September 2008)

Also 40€ treibt uns jetzt noch nicht in den Finanziellen ruin 140€ muss aber echt nicht sein 
So selten wie der verwendet wird (1 oder 2 filme pro Monat max) und der ollen PAL Röhre die im Wohnzimmer steht, die Eltern kucken halt fast nur TV und solang sich da nix tut bei den Sendern mit "HDTV ab 2010" wird auch kein LCD/Plasma auf der Wunschliste landen.

Also wir haben da jetzt nicht so die qualitäts Ansprüche, funktionieren soll er halt und nicht rumzicken wie das billig ding davor (ich glaub das teil war eh B-Ware) ^^ ...und ein funktionierendes USB fänd ICH halt ganz nice! Hab da bei Amazon von paar gelesen die mit dem USB Stick dann doch nicht klar kamen obwohl der Port da war.


----------



## james07 (11. September 2008)

externe Platten gehen da auch?


----------



## igoroff (14. September 2008)

Ein relativ solides Gerät, welches auch bei Stiftung-Warentest gut abgeschnitten hat was das Xoro HSD 8420 schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Müsste auch knapp in deinen Preisrahmen passen......niedriger würde ich wirklich nicht mehr gehen ab dann gehts zu lasten der Qualität, vor allem der Langlebigkeit!


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (14. September 2008)

jo der schaut doch gut aus sogar mit upscaling das ja fast schon zuviel des guten 

//edit:

aaaber in Amazon schreibt einer

"4) Fernbedienung muß sehr genau auf das Gerät gerichtet werden. Die Tastenbefehle werden sehr träge umgesetzt. "

kannst du was dazu sagen? Über die FB vom alten hab ich im ersten posting ja schon gemosert 

//edit 2:
oh oh

"Gerät hat über HDMI ein Grottenschlechtes Bild. Mein 5 Jahre alter Sony hat per Scart ein besseres Bild. Schwarze Stellen "grisseln" stark. 

USB-Anschluss ist superlangsam. Filme über USB kann man komplett vergessen. Ausser man steht auf Dia-Show. "

  ok damit ist er wohl vom tisch... 

//edit 3:

Legt man eine CD/DVD ein mit mpeg, mpeg4 oder divx ein gibt es genau 3 Möglichkeiten: 

1. Die DVD/CD wird als defekt erkannt 
2. DVD/CD wird erkannt, beim Versuch es abzuspielen kommt die Meldung "Falscher Content" 
3. DVD/CD Spielt sich ruckelnd mit Bildfehlern ab. 

Außerdem wird in der Anleitung darauf hingewiesen das der Card- bzw USB Reader nur begrentzt große Medien wiedergeben kann. Keine dieser Angaben überschritt die 1 GB Grenze, was das Ganze nach heutigen Standarts wohl ziemlich sinnlos macht.


jetzt hör ich aber echt auf zu lesen -.-


----------



## igoroff (19. September 2008)

Tja da haben wohl einige Leute ein defektes Gerät gekauft....aber in der Preisklasse ist die Ausfallquote natürlich hoch........riskieren würd ichs trotzdem immerhin haste ja 2 Jahre Garantie drauf


----------

